# New to dermat coding



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm coding Dermat Clinic while someone is out on leave. I am still training but don't understand some of what she is telling me. 

Dr. writes Keratosis with LN2 x 2

I was told to use 17110 x 2 but doesn't 17110 state up to 14 lesions 17111 for additional ??? So wouldn't you just use 17110, without times two ?


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 12, 2009)

Your physicians' documentation should support how many were removed.  
Ex.  Treated 5 SK's with cryotherapy, there for all you need to use is the 17110 (because it states up 1-14 lesions)  If the dictation states more than 15 were treated use 17111 w/out the 17110.  The provider has to document how many were removed....

I also work for a dermatology practice, I hope this helps!

dscoder74


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 12, 2009)

2 on the nose, but the physician put two cycles, therefore she codes 17110 x 2


----------

